# to judge each case on its own merits



## seitt

Greetings,

How do you say ‘to judge each case on its own merits’?

I think this might be a good example: when a strike is called, some people think that the striking workers are always in the right and other people think that the bosses are always in the right.

But we need to judge each case on its own merits i.e. we shouldn't be dogmatic. Some strikes are justified but others aren't.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## elineo

Κρίνω με υποκειμενικά κριτήρια/ με βάση τα συμφέροντά μου


----------



## ireney

Au contraire dear elineo! 

"Κρίνω με υποκειμενικά κριτήρια/με βάση τα συμφέροντά μου" is actually judging things subjectively.

The exact translation of what seitt (hi seitt!  ) is asking is "κρίνω κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά" (judge each case separately) which conveys the same meaning as the English expression.


----------



## GreekNative

Hello to everyone. 

Just for the history, I would also translate it the way Ireney did.


----------



## elineo

ireney said:


> Au contraire dear elineo!
> 
> "Κρίνω με υποκειμενικά κριτήρια/με βάση τα συμφέροντά μου" is actually judging things subjectively.
> 
> The exact translation of what seitt (hi seitt!  ) is asking is "κρίνω κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά" (judge each case separately) which conveys the same meaning as the English expression.



Pardon Madame


----------



## seitt

Many thanks super


----------



## seitt

How about 'κρίνω με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια'?


----------



## ireney

seitt said:


> How about 'κρίνω με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια'?



It's "to judge objectively". While they both mean basically  the same thing in both English and Greek (and many other languages I'm sure  ) since there are two different ones the "right" translation for "judge each case etc" is "κρίνω κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά". You can obviously go with "judge objectively" in both English and Greek.
Hope that makes sense!


----------



## seitt

Dear Ireney,

yes, perfectly clear.

Many thanks

S


----------

